# Good morning



## Job (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm Job.  I'm new here.  Just looking around the forum, trying to get a feel for things.  Looking forward to meeting folks.


----------



## PiP (Sep 4, 2017)

Job said:


> I'm Job.  I'm new here.  Just looking around the forum, trying to get a feel for things.  Looking forward to meeting folks.



Pleased to meet you, Job. What do you like to write... are you a poet or prose kinda guy?


----------



## Job (Sep 4, 2017)

While I appreciate poetry, I tend toward prose these days.  I have a strong preference for sff, both reading and writing.

What really draws me in is fantasy, but I can also get into certain space opera stories.

That said, I spent my youth reading Dostoevsky, Hesse, Norman Mailer, Rimbaud, the beatniks, and so on and so on.  Way too many to list, really, but they all had an impact on me.


----------



## H.Brown (Sep 4, 2017)

Hello and welcome to WF Job, 

Are you writing anything at the moment?

I see you have almost made it ten posts, that means your close to having even more to explore such as the challenges and the groups. I look forward to seeing you around and if you have any questions then don't hesitate to ask either myself or one of our talented mentors (they're the ones in purple.)


----------



## Job (Sep 4, 2017)

H.Brown said:


> Hello and welcome to WF Job,
> 
> Are you writing anything at the moment?
> 
> I see you have almost made it ten posts, that means your close to having even more to explore such as the challenges and the groups. I look forward to seeing you around and if you have any questions then don't hesitate to ask either myself or one of our talented mentors (they're the ones in purple.)



Thank you!

I am curious about something.  There seems to be an area to share and critique work on the forum, but it's open to the public.  I've read a couple posts (including Da Rules) that mention a workshop area, and I'm assuming that's where critiques happen that aren't open to the public.  My guess is I have to wait a certain number of posts before I can visit that area.  Is that correct?

Also, I notice that the open area where feedback is offered doesn't seem to have a lot of line-by-line crits.  Is this because of forum critique rules, or just sort of how folks offer critiques here?

(Yes, I'm currently working on a fantasy novel.)

Thanks for taking the time to say hello and helping!


----------



## Darkkin (Sep 4, 2017)

Line by line critique, especially on prose is something that is earned, not a realistic expectation.   (Walk first, get to know the forums a bit...  )  And keep in mind true critique is labour intensive and if you want critique, offer some up before expecting it.  This is a great way to move toward the requisite 10 post minimum.


----------



## H.Brown (Sep 4, 2017)

Hey,

You are correct we require each new member to make ten valid post before they get access to more if the forum, workshop areas, groups and more. This is an anti-spammer measure.

It depends on the member leaving a critique, for example I like to go line by line when I can no matter if it has been posted in the open or closed forums but that's just what I am like. Others can lack the confidence to write line by line critiques. We also have a beta readers forum where writers can post their work for even further in-depth critique. I hope this helps.

Oooo a fantasy novel how exciting is it going to be an epic like Robert Jordan's wheel of time?


----------



## PiP (Sep 4, 2017)

Job said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I am curious about something.  There seems to be an area to share and critique work on the forum, but it's open to the public.  I've read a couple posts (including Da Rules) that mention a workshop area, and I'm assuming that's where critiques happen that aren't open to the public.  My guess is I have to wait a certain number of posts before I can visit that area.  Is that correct?
> 
> ...



Hi Job, once you have made ten posts the workshop areas will be visible. The workshops are not visible to the search engines or new members. There are no forum critique rules as to style.


----------



## Fowly (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice to meet you dude : D


----------



## Job (Sep 4, 2017)

H.Brown said:


> Hey,
> 
> You are correct we require each new member to make ten valid post before they get access to more if the forum, workshop areas, groups and more. This is an anti-spammer measure.
> 
> ...



Thanks!

Somewhere between heroic and epic, I'm thinking, but I'll see what others think before I settle into a classification.


----------



## H.Brown (Sep 4, 2017)

Job said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Somewhere between heroic and epic, I'm thinking, but I'll see what others think before I settle into a classification.




Sounds great, give me a shout when it's ready for critique. 

And quess what...you are now a fully fledged green member.  Welcome to the flock.


----------



## Job (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm going to put the opening in the Workshop after I critique a few things myself.  Don't want to ask for help if I haven't offered anything in return first.


----------



## sas (Sep 4, 2017)

I like how you think, already! 

I will only be doing workshop comments in Poetry Workshop group. It is where I primarily post, as not open to the public, as is Poetry group. I am trying not to do the line by line comments I used to do for years. Line by line is actually easier to convey suggestions. A show and tell method. I am weak on just telling what I mean, but am going to keep trying. I think it is best if poets can do a re-write (if they agree with suggestion!), on their own. Sometimes I just take a segment of a poem as demonstration. 

I look forward to your work and help.  There are very generous writers here, and I think you will be a great fit. Best. Sas 
.


----------



## Avid Daydreamer (Sep 5, 2017)

Nice to meet you Job! I'm new as well. 

Excited to read your work as I'm also working on an epic fantasy


----------



## Firephoenix1989 (Sep 8, 2017)

welcome job I am looking forward to reading you work nothing beats a good fantasy novel, can't wait to started reading some of it


----------



## Job (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks.  I'll probably post an excerpt of something I'm working on in the Workshop soon.  I'm trying to spend some time going through what's there already and doing some critiques first.  To me, it's important to offer what help I can before asking for feedback.

Hopefully, I'm not just annoying everyone in the Workshop with my opinions, lol.


----------



## Articulate Lady (Sep 9, 2017)

Hey there Job!

Interesting name you have created there! Have you decided which direction you wanted to take your fantasy novel yet?


----------

